# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Bathroom waterproofing

## hardwoodjoint

As I understand it, in NSW a bathroom renovation job that involves new bath, shower needs to be waterproofed by a qualified installer.
As an ex-property manager, I have seen a number of new houses where the showers/baths have leaked into the next room.
And who pays for the repairs. The poor old owner!
Why? Because the so called 'qualified' installer was never 'qualified' or has departed these shores to the country of his birth.
Now I'm not saying that this applies in every case but I'm putting my experience down on paper.
What's to stop a competant owner / renovator installing the waterproofing himself and having it signed off by an inspector? 
Cheers all
Tony in wet Dapto

----------


## BRADFORD

I don't think thats the case here
I have renovated several bathrooms and done the waterproofing myself and never had a problem
It seems to me that it is not difficult to do correctly, it is mostly common sense
It looks like another case of over regulation to me, hope that rule does not become national. 
Regards Bradford

----------


## Master Splinter

My experience with bathroom waterproofing is that even if you have it done by a certified waterproofer who you can find and call back, someone still has to pay to get the tiles chiseled up and then for tiles and re-tiling. 
Thanks, but I'll do it myself next time, it'll be less hassle and stress.

----------


## Paintstore

It is not hard to waterproof a shower area prior to tiling, as long as you apply the membrane correctly you will have long term protection. 
I would recommend using a product called Shower Waterproofing Membrane from Crommelin. In my experience it is the best product on the market and is the easiest to use. They also offer a support line 7 days a week if you need advice. :Biggrin:  
The product is at this address.  http://www.crommelin.com.au/displayProduct.php?id=43 
you can download a data sheet as well as instructions on installation. 
Good luck with the project. 
Richard

----------


## hardwoodjoint

Thanks Paintstore, 
I was going to get some stuff from Bunnys but I'll take you advice instead. 
Cheers
Tony in wet and cold Dapto :Smilie:

----------


## jimbo_jones

Howdy,
It isn't a requirement in NSW to have a certified installer. Our PCA had to inspect it, but didn't care who it was done by, only cared about the products we used and how it was done.
Cheers,
Jim

----------


## hardwoodjoint

Thanks Jimbo, 
I stand corrected :Rolleyes:  
I presume PCA means Private Certifying Agency? 
Cheers
Tony

----------


## jimbo_jones

Hi Tony,
Yep - the certifier. It was part of a bigger reno and the waterproofing was one of the mandated inspections for the Construction Certificate. After reading through these forums (how good are they!) we went with the Dunlop waterproofing/tiling products that are the same as the Ardex ones. See this thread for detais: http://www.renovateforum.com/showthread.php?t=74269  
Cheers,
jim

----------


## intertd6

In NSW residential waterproofing should be done by a licenced installer who will issue a certificate stating that the installation was done to the relevant standard, The contractor will file that certificate & issue a copy to the home owner & PCA on completion of the contract & handover. Home owners warranty will cover the problems of major defects for a set amount of years if the total contract value is over $12000
regards inter

----------


## Border boy

What if a small bathroom reno is under the $12000 mark? Our old bathroom had absolutely no waterproofing & a small leak had rotted a section of the bottom plate & a couple of studs. I did my homework, searched these & other forums as well as talking to the guys in our tile shop & waterproofed our bathroom. I feel that the job I did was a vast improvement on what was there & saved myself some money in the process.
Waterproofing is not rocket science & if you arm yourself with some knowledge & take care with the job you should be fine.
Cheers.

----------


## hardwoodjoint

Thanks Borderboy,
The bathroom reno I'm doing is well uner $12k, probably $2k.
I still feel that I can do it just as well as some of the 'qualified' persons. 
Cheers all
Tony

----------


## rrobor

Im slowly but surely renovating my house, bathroom is next after I save up a bit. But I can tell you this I will do my own walls and floor. Cement sheet  and plastic  is cheap its the time it takes that costs, so if you do it yourself you can take your time and make sure everything is sealed. My bathroom at the moment has ordinary plasterboard and where theres tiles thats covered by cement sheet. That to me is nonsence, why not use cement sheet instead of plasterboard.

----------


## Tools

It is funny how different parts of the land have such different regs. We are just finishing 13 apartments and the surveyor wanted a certificate from me to say that the waterproofing was done to ASxxxx. There is so much self certification in victoria that it makes a mockery of the regulations. 
Tools

----------


## Terrian

> Im slowly but surely renovating my house, bathroom is next after I save up a bit. But I can tell you this I will do my own walls and floor. Cement sheet  and plastic  is cheap its the time it takes that costs, so if you do it yourself you can take your time and make sure everything is sealed. My bathroom at the moment has ordinary plasterboard and where theres tiles thats covered by cement sheet. That to me is nonsence, why not use cement sheet instead of plasterboard.

  or wet area plaster (aquacheck for example) and waterproof over that.

----------


## Terrian

> It is funny how different parts of the land have such different regs. We are just finishing 13 apartments and the surveyor wanted a certificate from me to say that the waterproofing was done to ASxxxx. There is so much self certification in victoria that it makes a mockery of the regulations. 
> Tools

  all in the name of covering one rear end and avoiding law suits.
he gets a certificate from you and that covers his rear end.

----------


## tricky4000

A message to Tools; Apartments may be different because it may involve residents living on top of eachother.  Overflowing bath water could end up in the neighbour's lounge room below.
As rrobor said, take your time and do it properly.  I think that is the key.  Those tradesmen who do a bad job is not so much an example of incompetence but more a time restraint issue...can't check over the work properly because they're in a hurry to get to the next job.
I used the Dunlop stuff myself and I felt it was a bit of a task to lay it down...but I don't have much experience with other brands so i can't comment on what's better.  I had to roll out the gel in a horizontal direction, place the fibre sheeting onto the wet gel and then roll on the gel again in a vertcial fashion.  Not sure if the Crommelin brand is any different.
T

----------

